# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  MEJORAMIENTO DEL LABORATORIO DE CRIANZA DE INSECTOS BENEFICOS

## milca

HOLA SRES, LES AGRDECERIA QUE PUDIERAN BRINDARME ASESORAMIENTO PARA EL MEJORAMIENTO DE NUESTRO LABORATORIO DE CRIANZA DE INSECTOS BENEFICOS PARA LA CAÑA DE AZUCAR, PUESTO QUE CONTAMOS CON UN LABORATORIO UN POCO RUSTICO Y SOLO HACEMOS CRIANZA DE PARATHERESIA.QUISIERAMOS CAPACITACION PARA MEJORAR SU INFRAESTRUCTURA, EQUIPOS Y SI EXISTEN ALGUNA ORGANIZACION QUE BRINDE ESTE TIPO DE APOYO. AGRADEZCO POR ANTICIPADO TODA LA AYUDA QUE PUEDAN PROPORCIONARNOS.Temas similares: Laboratorio para controladores biologicos Ayuda - Laboratorio Galeria de Fotos  Insectos Predatores y Parasitoide Más de 3 mil alpaqueros se beneficiarán con proyectos de mejoramiento genético y crianza en Pasco PRONAMACHCS - Producción láctea y mejoramiento genético

----------

